# Acident waiting to happen



## xxl (Mar 23, 2009)

This is a injury waiting to happen. Today a tree company came to my door asking if i would move my truck so no problem. By the time i got around the block the had the tree down with one cut right in the middle of the street. Now the part where an acident is waiting. The guy doing the bucking had on no saftey gear no chaps, no eye proctect or hearing. Then no one has told him it better to stand to the side of the saw to avoid the kickback arc. 
One of the groundies must have a death wish i observered pushing limbs in the chipper with his foot all it would take is one slip and he would have a realy bad day. 
I am not being to critical am i guys? Should have made a video what not to do.


----------



## arbadacarba (Mar 23, 2009)

The mind boggles! An acquaintance had a chipper in his shop for two or three years for resale. Never sold as it had one minor problem- someone had tried pushing branches through it with his foot and had gone into it up to his waist. That person is unfortunately no longer with us. Rather than taking a video, you should have given them one of these


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 24, 2009)

I see it all the time.

In fact, I almost _never_ see chaps in this town, and seldom see hard hats or hearing protection, unless it is on a utility crew. In more than 20 years of tree service, I don't think I have ever seen an entire tree crew (not doing utility work) with all the recommended safety equipment on. Except for my own crews, I don't think I have ever seen a tree crew with everyone wearing a hard hat.

It's a struggle for me to get them to put on the hard hats, much less the hearing protection. I won't go into getting them into chaps...

Cutting posture for an experienced cutter is often over the bar, so I won't offer any criticism on that topic.


----------



## arbadacarba (Mar 24, 2009)

One thing I do to double up on the safety factor in kickbacks is to try to keep my thigh under the back of the rear handle as much as possible. This was what I was trained to do in the days before chain-brakes, but it still makes me feel much more in control of the saw's movement upwards at the tip.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 24, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> I see it all the time.
> 
> In fact, I almost _never_ see chaps in this town, and seldom see hard hats or hearing protection, unless it is on a utility crew. In more than 20 years of tree service, I don't think I have ever seen an entire tree crew (not doing utility work) with all the recommended safety equipment on. Except for my own crews, I don't think I have ever seen a tree crew with everyone wearing a hard hat.
> 
> ...


Mr. PDQ is right. I've worked in this city for years and the only guy with protective gear on are the utility contractors.

Which is odd because I hardly see them doing anything. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md (Mar 24, 2009)

Same here. You do see more climbers wearing helmets but ground crew... Hardly ever see them wearing hard hats let alone chaps or hearing protection. I will not work without a helmet anymore (although I used to) but I don't wear chaps either. Can't say that I have ever seen a tree crew wear chaps and I've been in the business and worked for various tree services for 18 years. Not even the utility guys wear chaps around here.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 25, 2009)

tree md said:


> Same here. You do see more climbers wearing helmets but ground crew... Hardly ever see them wearing hard hats let alone chaps or hearing protection. I will not work without a helmet anymore (although I used to) but I don't wear chaps either. Can't say that I have ever seen a tree crew wear chaps and I've been in the business and worked for various tree services for 18 years. Not even the utility guys wear chaps around here.


They still have McCoys working the power lines clearance there? That was the first place I worked doing tree work.


----------



## tree md (Mar 25, 2009)

Haven't seen Mccoys. Pretty much all Asplundh. They have been working like crazy here for over a year now. They have been clearing lines and ROW in my neighborhood for over 6 months. They're doing a lot of city contracts as well. I got a call a couple of weeks ago to bid 400 stumps at the city golf course. Asplundh had done all of the trees. I bid the stumps sky high because I really didn't want the job (unless it paid well) somebody came in under 12 grand. No thank you.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 25, 2009)

tree md said:


> Haven't seen Mccoys. Pretty much all Asplundh. They have been working like crazy here for over a year now. They have been clearing lines and ROW in my neighborhood for over 6 months. They're doing a lot of city contracts as well. I got a call a couple of weeks ago to bid 400 stumps at the city golf course. Asplundh had done all of the trees. I bid the stumps sky high because I really didn't want the job (unless it paid well) somebody came in under 12 grand. No thank you.


Yeah Asplundh is taking over everywhere I should of figured. 
McCoy's was ran just like them back in the day with everything just the same but RED. Shirts, trucks, chippers.

This was about 24 years ago in Enid OK.


----------



## Chezenbred (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll try to one up you. A fellow that does tree work (I'm not sure his cert level, but he's running a company) was doing work at his own house. I drive by and they've got the trees down and guess who's operating the chipper? His son, maybe 12 years old. I damn near pulled over and cussed him out :censored: . Maybe I should have. Unimaginable. Not a lick of safety gear on anyone.


----------

